# Medieval SkyScrapers: Castles



## tolgafiratoglu (Aug 4, 2007)

Here are some beautiful fairy-tale pictures, castles are great travel destinations

First: Lichtenstein Castle, second: Neuschwanstein Castle, third: Windsor Castle and forth/fifth: Egeskov Castle. These are skyscrapers of middle-ages.


----------



## AradeanulNewYorkez (Apr 20, 2008)

Huniazilor castle.Romania


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

Tsarevets Castle, Veliko Tarnovo, Bulgaria


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

Though I agree they are beautiful, neither Lichtenstein nor Neuschwanstein have anything to do at all with the middle ages.

Lichtenstein in its current form was built 1840-1842.
Neuschwanstein was built from 1869-1886 (unfinished).

That's not even remotely medieval. In case of Neuschwanstein you could better talk about early industrial age.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Kolomna fortress (Kolomenskiy kreml), Russia*, 1525-1531

*Yamskaia tower*


















*Piatnitskie gate*


















*Simeonovskaia tower*









*Granovitaia tower*









*Kolomenskaia (Marinkina) tower*









*Spasskaia tower*, photo 1900-1910








http://zamki-mira.livejournal.com/428102.html#cutid1


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2016)

*Velikiy Novgorod fortress (Detinets), Russia*, 1478-1490

*Pokrovskaia tower and Kokui tower*









*Pokrovskaia*









*Kniazhaia tower and Spasskaia tower ("tower of Pisa")*








http://maximus101.livejournal.com/22485.html

*Mitropolichya tower*








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2562531

*Vladychnaia (Granovitaia) palata*, 1433








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98543281

*Model*









*Museum*




































*Chasozvonia (bell tower)*, 1673









*Fiodorovskaia tower, Archbishop's Palace ruins*









*Mitropolichya tower*








http://o-apankratov.livejournal.com/395800.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2016)

*Castles of Ukraine*

*Starosilskyi castle*, 16th-17th cent, Lviv region








http://www.rutraveller.ru/photo/albums/gallery/?id=537795&mode=fs

*Svirzkyi castle*, 16th-17th cent, Lviv region


















*Oleskyi castle*, 14th-18th cent, Lviv region


















*Dubenskyi castle*, 15th-17th cent, Rivne region









*Ostrozkyi castle*, 13th-16th cent, Rivne region


















*Halytskyi (Starostynskyi) castle*, 14th-17th cent, Ivano-Frankivsk region









*Lutskyi castle*, 14th cent, Lutsk


















*Yazlovetskyi castle*, 14th-17th cent, Ternopil region









*Berezhanskyi castle*, 16th-18th cent, Ternopil region









*Skalatskyi castle*, 17th cent, Ternopil region









*Medzybizkyi castle*, 16th cent, Khmelnytskyi region



























*Letychevskyi castle*, 16th-17th cent, Khmelnytskyi region









*Kamianets-Podilskyi castle*, 14th-18th cent, Khmelnytskyi region


















*Starokostiantyniv сastle*, 16th-17th cent, Khmelnytskyi region


















*Uzhhorodskyi castle*, 13th-18th cent, Zakarpattia region


















*Serednianskyi castle*, 12th cent, Zakarpattia region









*Khotynska fortress*, 13th-18th cent, Chernivtsi region


















*Akkerman fortress*, 13th-15th cent, Odessa region








http://castle-ua.com/


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2016)

*Poland*

*Zamek w Kliczkowie*, Województwo dolnośląskie










*Zamek w Pęzinie*, Województwo zachodniopomorskie










*Zamek w Bytowie*, Województwo pomorskie










*Zamek biskupów warmińskich*, Lidzbark Warmiński, Województwo warmińsko-mazurskie










*Zamek w Golubiu*, Województwo kujawsko-pomorskie










*Zamek w Oporowie*, Województwo łódzkie










*Krzyżtopór*, Województwo świętokrzyskie










*Pieskowa Skała*, Województwo małopolskie










*Zamek w Wiśniczu*, Województwo małopolskie










*Dunajec*, Województwo małopolskie










*Ogrodzieniec*, Województwo śląskie









http://s3.amazonaws.com/uploads.knightlab.com/storymapjs/6abc95f102b069fe38fe22471bb2f789/samye-krasivye-zamki-v-polshe/index.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

*Czech Republic*

*Karlštejn*, Středočeský kraj










*Křivoklát*, Středočeský kraj










*Český Šternberk*, Středočeský kraj










*Konopiště*, Středočeský kraj










*Brandýs nad Labem*, Středočeský kraj










*Žleby*, Středočeský kraj










*Loket*, Karlovarský kraj










*Cheb*, Karlovarský kraj










*Kost*, Královéhradecký kraj










*Český Krumlov*, Jihočeský kraj










*Orlík*, Jihočeský kraj










*Zvíkov*, Jihočeský kraj










*Rožmberk*, Jihočeský kraj










*Blatná*, Jihočeský kraj 










*Jindřichův Hradec*, Jihočeský kraj










*Pernštejn*, Jihomoravský kraj










*Veveří*, Jihomoravský kraj










*Vranov nad Dyjí*, Jihomoravský kraj










*Hrubá Skála*, Liberecký kraj










*Frýdlant*, Liberecký kraj










*Helfštýn*, Olomoucký kraj










*Pardubice*, Pardubický kraj










*Rabí*, Plzeňský kraj










*Zbiroh*, Plzeňský kraj










*Cimburk*, Zlínský kraj










*Sovinec*, Moravskoslezský kraj









http://www.praga-praha.ru/castles/


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

*Lithuania*

*Vilniaus aukštutinės pilies, Gedimino pilies bokštas (Vilnius castle, Gediminas tower)*, 14th cent, Vilnius



















*Trakų salos pilis (Trakai island castle)*, 1409, Trakai














































*Trakų pusiasalio pilis (Trakai peninsula castle)*, 1375, Trakai














































*Kauno pilis (Kaunas castle)*, 13th cent, Kaunas





































*Medininkų pilis (Medininkai castle)*, 14th cent, Medininkai





































*Raudonės pilis (Raudone castle)*, 17th-19th cent, Raudonė





































*Panemunės pilis (Panemune castle)*, 14th cent, Panemunė 





































*Raudondvario dvaro pilis (Raudondvaris Castle)*, 17th cent, Kaunas




































http://laisvalaikiskartu.weebly.com/pilys


----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

Gravensteen Castle, Ghent, Belgium
DSC_0144 by Matt Doran, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

*Latvia*

*Cēsu viduslaiku pils (Cesis castle)*, 15th cent, Cēsis









http://www.entergauja.com/lv/ko-darit/enter-vesture/cesu-viduslaiku-pils

*Turaidas pils (Turaida castle)*, 13th-16th cent, Turaida









http://www.ligatne.lv/jaunumi/turaida-29-augusta-notiks-starptautiska-konference-pils-arheologija-muzejs-arheologam-janim-graudonim-100

*Bauskas pils (Bauska castle)*, 15th-16th cent, Bauska









http://www.delfi.lv/temas/bauskas-pils/









http://www.poga.lv/photos/ivars195/photo:869412/links/

*Dundagas pils (Dundaga castle)*, 13th cent, Dundaga









http://www.ambermarks.com/Raksti/Topi/_12VidPilis.htm

*Ēdoles pils (Ēdole castle)*, 13th-19th cent, Ēdole parish




































http://www.fotoblog.lv/rep/14107/?cid=48

*Jaunpils pils (Jaunpils castle)*, 14th-16th cent, Semigallia









http://www.wikiwand.com/lv/Jaunpils

*Krustpils pils (Krustpils castle)*, 13th cent, Jēkabpils



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10803445

*Lielstraupes pils (Lielstraupe castle)*, 13th-16th cent, Vidzeme 









http://www.wikiwand.com/lv/Lielstraupes_pils


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

^^^^^^
*Rīgas pils (Rīga castle)*, 14th cent, Rīga









http://www.experts.turne.com.ua/inga-barnicha/articles/ekskursiya-po-starojj-rige-dlya-shkolnikov


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

*Estonia*

*Toompea*, 13th cent, Tallinn









http://www.magicunica.com/en/tallinn-medieval-old-town

*Kuressaare*, 14th cent, Kuressaare









http://estonianexperience.com/ru/

*Narva Hermanni*, Narva, 13th cent









http://narvacity.ee/2016/05/04/mnenie-narvskij-zamok-nasha-istoriya/

*Rakvere*, 13th cent, Rakvere









http://www.geocaching.su/?pn=101&cid=3571









http://www.allcastles.ru/estonia/rakvere

*Haapsalu*, 13th cent, Haapsalu




























http://egorov.livejournal.com/467527.html

*Vastseliina*, 13th-14th cent, Võru county









http://images.esosedi.ru/ruins_of_vastseliina_fortress_e/6999164/index.html#lat=57729555&lng=27361279&z=15&mt=1&v=1

*Koluvere*, 13th cent, Kullamaa parish









http://www.geocaching.su/?pn=101&cid=7035









http://tropki.ru/estoniya/lyaenemaa/zamok-lode-koluvere

*Paide*, 13th-16th cent, Järvamaa









https://www.flickr.com/photos/extended_account/8881697923

*Põltsamaa*, 13th cent, Põltsamaa









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/122027935

*Pärnu*, 13th cent, Pärnu









https://et.wikipedia.org/wiki/P%C3%A4rnu_ordulinnus

*Vao*, 14th cent, Lääne-Viru county









http://tropki.ru/estoniya/lyaene-virumaa/zamok-vak

*Toolse*, 15th cent, Lääne-Viru county









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43005169


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Ukraine*

*Nevytskyi castle*, 14th cent, Zakarpattia region


















http://www.thetraveller.com.ua/nevickij-zamok/

*Palanok castle*, ?, Zakarpattia region



























http://travelermap.ru/starinnye-zamki-mira-chast-2/

*Chynadiivskyi castle (Szentmiklós)*, 14th-19th cent, Zakarpattia region









http://guide.karpaty.ua/uk/places/zamok-sent-miklosh


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Finland*

*Turun linna (Åbo slott, Turku castle)*, 13th-16th cent, Turku









http://fotokto.ru/photo/view/4139838.html

*Olavinlinna (Olofsborg)*, 15th cent, Savonlinna









http://www.allcastles.ru/castles/finland/olavinlinna/legends

*Kastelholm*, 14th-17th cent, Åland Islands


















http://ru.esosedi.org/FI/01/3897083/zamok_kastelholm/photo/151425.html

*Hämeen linna (Tavastehus slott, Häme castle)*, 13th cent, Hämeenlinna









http://tropki.ru/franciya/kanta-hyame/hyameenlinna/krepost-hyame









http://yourwo.com/2013/08/zamok-hame/

*Raaseporin linna (Raseborgs slott, Raseborg castle)*, 14th-15th cent, Raasepori









http://poezhaika.ru/Raseborgskiy-zamok-Raseborg-Castle-Ruins


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Norway*

*Akershus fortress*, 13th cent, Oslo









http://www.indostan.ru/forum/18_17356_5.html









http://www.dudeway.ru/den-7-progulka-po-oslo.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Sweden*

*Vadstena castle*, 16th-17th cent, Vadstena









http://traveltipz.ru/trips/attractions/id/34914_otzyvy-vadstena-castle-vadstena-sweden

*Örebro castle*, 14th cent, Örebro








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/17965538342

*Gripsholm castle*, 16th cent, Mariefred









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19878289

*Nyköping castle*, 13th cent, Nyköping









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79926782

*Läckö castle*, 13th cent, Västergötland









http://www.wondermondo.com/Sweden.htm?PageSpeed=noscript

*Uppsala castle*, 16th cent, Uppsala









http://leufsta3south.blogspot.ru/2014/04/early-spring-in-uppsala-botanical-garden.html

*Kalmar castle*, 13th cent, Kalmar









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kalmar_(stad)_(16409041).jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Denmark*

*Vallø castle*, 16th cent, Køge









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Schloss_Vallo.jpg

*Egeskov castle*, 16th cent, Funen









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37283979

*Kronborg*, 17th cent, Helsingør









http://www.weandworld.com/1831-kronborgzamok.html

*Frederiksborg castle*, 16th-17th cent, Hillerød









http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/3094518/post363532117/

*Sønderborg Castle*, 12th-18th cent, Sønderborg


















http://denstoredanske.dk/Danmarks_geografi_og_historie/Danmarks_geografi/Danske_slotte_og_herreg%C3%A5rde/S%C3%B8nderborg_Slot

*Hammershus*, 13th cent, Bornholm


















http://bornholmsecrets.com/castles-forts/hammershus-castle/


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Castel del Monte*, 13th cent, Andria, Italy










*Rocca di Sirmione*, 13th cent, Sirmione










*Castel Nuovo (Maschio Angioino)*, 12th-13th cent, Naples









http://www.allcastles.ru/italy


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Eltz*, Germany





























*Blejski grad*, Slovenia











*Neuschwanstein*, Germany
























































*Castello del Boccale*, Italy




















*Bran castle*, Romania





























*Alcázar*, Spain











*Château de Chambord*, France











*Windsor castle*, Great Britain











*Corvin castle*, Romania











*Liechtenstein*, Austria




















*Château de Chillon*, Switzerland





























*Hohenzollern*, Germany





























*Château de Walzin*, Belgium











*Bürresheim*, Germany











*Trakų salos pilis*, Lithuania


















http://www.rosphoto.com/best-of-the-best/15_europe_castle-4141


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

*Belarus*

*Mir castle*, 16th cent, Mir









http://castle-ua.com/belorussiya/1000510-Mirskij-zamok









http://www.shampan.by/belarus/?ELEMENT_ID=86

*Niasviž castle*, 16th cent, Niasviž


















http://castle-ua.com/belorussiya/1000529-Nesvizhskij-zamok

*Halšany castle*, 17th cent, Halšany









http://www.tourister.ru/world/europe/belarus/city/golshany/castles/23380









http://mapio.net/a/98258817/









http://castle-ua.com/zamki-mira/1000056-Golshanskij-zamok

*Old Hrodna castle*, 11th-19th cent, Hrodna


















http://castle-ua.com/zamki-mira/1000608-Staryj-zamok-Grodno

*Tower of Kamianiec*, 13th cent, Kamianiec









http://belarustourism.by/see/arhitecturnye-pamiatniki-belarusi/

*Bychaū castle*, 17th cent, Bychaū









http://belarus-travel.livejournal.com/247180.html

*Lida castle*, 14th cent, Lida









http://castle-ua.com/zamki-mira/1000470-Lidskij-zamok

*Navahrudak сastle*,13th cent, Navahrudak


















http://castle-ua.com/zamki-mira/1000531-Novogrudskij-zamok

*Kreva castle*, 14th cent, Kreva









http://www.fotokonkurs.ru/photo/56760

*Lubča сastle*, 16th cent, Lubča









http://castle-ua.com/belorussiya/1000492-Lyubchanskij-zamok


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2016)

*Switzerland* 

*Château de Chillon*, 12th cent, Waadt 









http://www.allcastles.ru/switzerland 

*Blonay*, 12th cent, Waadt 









http://www.staedte-fotos.de/bild/Schweiz~Kanton+Vaud~Riviera/51427/schloss-blonay-erbaut-ab-1175-durch.html 

*Grandson*, 11th cent, Waadt 









http://picssr.com/tags/schl%C3%B6ssertour/interesting/page8 

*Yverdon*, 13th cent, Waadt 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24951616353 

*Vufflens*, 15th cent, Waadt 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4085220171 

*Aarburg*, 12th cent, Aargau 









http://thejigsawpuzzles.com/Castles/Castle-of-Aarburg-Switzerland-jigsaw-puzzle 

*Hallwyl*, 13th cent, Aargau 









http://airborn.ch/dcim101gopro-2/

*Lenzburg*, 11th cent, Aargau 









http://denkmalpflege-schweiz.ch/2014/01/29/schloss-lenzburg/

*Wildenstein*, 14th cent, Aargau 









http://www.burgenwelt.org/schweiz/wildenstein_ag/object.php

*Trostburg*, 13th cent, Aargau 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/5217178

*Angenstein*, 13th cent, Basel-Landschaft 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85892120 

*Pratteln*, 13th cent, Basel-Landschaft 









http://www.staedte-fotos.de/bild/Schweiz~Kanton+Basel~Basel/35342/basel-schloss-pratteln-erbaut-im-13.html 

*Birseck*, 13th cent, Basel-Landschaft 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kriisi/5503559203 

*Bottmingen*, 13th cent, Basel-Landschaft 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4071410379 

*Burg*, 13th cent, Basel-Landschaft 









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=738236

*Worb*, 12th cent, Bern 









http://www.worb.ch/de/portrait/worbergeschichte/historischeobj/welcome.php?action=showobject&object_id=8212

*Wimmis*, 12th cent, Bern 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3483146761 

*Oberhofen*, 12th cent, Bern 









http://www.allcastles.ru/

*Trachselwald*, 13th cent, Bern 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3528118746 

*Thun*, 12th cent, Bern 









http://www.regiopass-berneroberland.ch/bonuspartner/ 

*Burgdorf*, 12th cent, Bern 









http://www.hikr.org/gallery/photo769468.html 

*Greyerz*, 13th cent, Freiburg 









http://www.staedte-fotos.de/bild/Schweiz~Kanton+Freiburg~Greyerz/33578/greyerz-schloss-erbaut-von-1270-bis.html 

*Marschlins*, 13th cent, Graubünden 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bymc/2464851665 

*Tarasp*, 11th cent, Graubünden 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7995578 

*Neu-Bechburg*, 13th cent, Solothurn 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/123020647 

*Altenklingen*, 13th cent, Thurgau 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10125933 

*Hagenwil*, 13th cent, Thurgau 









http://www.hhinnen.ch/?m=201604

*Regensberg*, 13th cent, Zürich


















*Grüningen*, 13th cent, Zürich









http://www.swisscastles.ch/Zurich/schloss/gruningen_d.html

*Werdenberg*, 13th cent, St. Gallen









https://www.holidaycheck.at/m/schloss-werdenberg/0ef1bc6c-ce4b-3883-979a-e03a2f079ac0

*Rapperswil*, 13th cent, St. Gallen









http://www.mygola.com/rapperswil-d1019122/cemetery


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

*Château de Chenonceau*, France



















*Miramare*, Italy










*Ashford*, Ireland










*Peleş*, Romania










*Hohenwerfen*, Austria










*Pena*, Portugal










*Alcázar*, Spain


















http://letstravels.ru/12-chudesnyx-zamkov-evropy/"]http://letstravels.ru/12-chudesnyx-zamkov-evropy/[/URL]

*Pražský hrad*, Czech Republic









http://tapety.superhry.cz/sidla/mesta/praha/prazsky-hrad/

*Edinburgh*, Great Britain









http://blog.thetrainline.com/2015/09/03/edinburgh-castle-5-facts/

*Vajdahunyad*, Hungary









http://budapestcity.org/03-muemlekek/14/Vajdahunyad-var/index-hu.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

*Fortresses of Bulgaria*

*Baba Vida*, 10th-11th cent, Vidin














































*Asen's fortress*, 13th cent, Plovdiv province









http://www.allcastles.ru/bulgaria

*Belogradchik*, ?-14th cent, Belogradchik


















http://masterok.livejournal.com/2762273.html

*Tsarevets*, 12th-14th cent, Veliko Tarnovo









http://www.turspeak.ru/tsarevets-fortress


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2016)

*Greece*

*Palace of the Grand Master of the Knights of Rhodes*, 14th cent, Rhodes


















http://www.rhodeshotel.net/Rhodes_Greece/76/Introducing_the_Palace_of_the_Grand_Master_of_the_Knights_of_Rhodes.htm









https://www.flickr.com/photos/jup3nep/5987097831









http://www.rhodesnow.com/rhodes-guide/pages.php?id=101&lang=english








































































https://www.expedia.com/Palace-Of-The-Grand-Master-Of-The-Knights-Of-Rhodes-Rhodes.d6062243.Vacation-Attraction

*Platamon*, 13th cent, Mount Olympus




































http://ne-vorobey.livejournal.com/46609.html

*Acrocorinth*, ?-19th cent, Corinth




























http://mapio.net/o/773369/

*Angelokastro*, Byzantine Empire times, Corfu









http://www.projectcorfu.com/k%D1%80%D0%B5%D0%BF%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%82%D1%8C-%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B3%D0%B5%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE.html?lang=ru

*Kassiopi castle*, Byzantine Empire times, Corfu









http://www.salcoproperties.com/traditional-corfu-locations/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4644836

*Gardiki castle*, 13th cent, Corfu









https://atcorfu.com/corfu-photos/

*Old Fortress*, 8th-19th cent, Corfu









http://www.reveal-greece.com/old-fortress/

*Fortress of Mytilene*, 6th-15th cent, Mytilene









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33777880

*Ioannina castle*, 14th cent, Ioannina



























http://www.aktihotel.gr/en/kastro-ioannina









http://www.travelstyle.gr/portal/gr/destination_articles.php?dest_id=1229&id=5426

*Patras castle*, 6th cent, Patras









http://www.orangesmile.com/destinations/patra/photo-gallery.htm























































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71578944

*Chlemoutsi*, 13th cent, Elis


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/71578944

*Frangokastello*, 14th cent, Crete



























http://st-roll.ru/?p=9704

*Koules fortress*, 14th cent, Crete









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28828040

*Bourtzi*, 15th-16th cent, Nafplio









https://www.flickr.com/photos/evansg/3338846513/in/photostream/

*Palamidi*, 17th cent, Nafplio


















http://www.hotel-r.net/gr/palamidi

*Methoni castle*, medieval, Methoni


















https://greece.terrabook.com/messinia/page/castle-methoni

*Rio castle*, 15th cent, Rio









http://youngadventuress.com/2011/07/castillo-de-almodovar-del-rio.html

*Castle of Chios*, medieval, Chios









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nejdetduzen/16924399571

*Heptapyrgion*, 12th cent, Thessaloniki









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kyrsos/15340092321/in/photostream/


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2016)

*Fortresses of Serbia*

*Beogradska tvrđava (Belgrade fortress)*, 1th-18th cent, Belgrade









http://holeinthedonut.com/2015/11/09/photo-belgrade-fortress-serbia/


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75892802









https://vk.com/album-1030314_173191573

*Golubački grad (Golubac fortress)*, 14th cent, Golubac









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/67830635









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41594671

*Bačka tvrđava (Bač fortress)*, 14th cent, Bač









http://virtuelnimuzejdunava.rs/serbia/cultural-heritage/fortresses/bac-fortress.367.html

*Maglič*, 13th cent, Kraljevo









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60160724









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/37602609.jpg









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/63758483

*Smederevska tvrđava (Smederevo fortress)*, 15th cent, Smederevo









http://otdihvserbii.ru/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/IMG_0731-1024x683.jpg


















http://virtuelnimuzejdunava.rs/srbija/kulturno-nasledje/tvrdjave/smederevska-tvrdjava.483.html

*Niška tvrđava (Niš fortress)*, 18th cent, Niš









http://otdihvserbii.ru/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/IMG_0731-1024x683.jpg

*Stari grad/Užički grad (Užice fortress)*, 12th-13th cent, Užice









http://ru.esosedi.org/RS/SE/1000442787/uzhitskaya_krepost/

*Petrovaradinska tvrđava (Petrovaradin fortress)*, 17th-18th cent, Novi Sad









http://virtuelnimuzejdunava.rs/%D1%81%D1%80%D0%B1%D0%B8%D1%98%D0%B0/%D0%BA%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%82%D1%83%D1%80%D0%BD%D0%BE-%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D0%BB%D0%B5%D1%92%D0%B5/%D1%82%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%92%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B5/%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B4%D0%B8%D0%BD%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0-%D1%82%D0%B2%D1%80%D1%92%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B0.487.html









http://otdihvserbii.ru/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/IMG_0731-1024x683.jpg

*Manasija/Resava fortress-monastery*, 15th cent, Despotovac









https://vk.com/photo-1030314_301683376




































http://lepotazivota.rs/despot-knez-i-jos-po-nesto/


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2016)

*Fortresses of Montenegro (Crna Gora)*

*Stari Bar fortress*, medieval, Bar









http://sadoff.livejournal.com/168143.html

*St. John fortress*, medieval, Kotor


















http://www.semiestrel.ru/krepost-sv-ioanna-chernogoriya/









http://monteonline.ru/guide/kotor/









http://fotokto.ru/photo/view/4129598.html

*Fortress of Budva*, old town 









http://fotokto.ru/photo/view/4125565.html









http://www.travel-mne.ru/sights/old_budva/

*Forte Mare*, 14th cent, Herceg Novi









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56902810









http://travel.rambler.ru/guide/europe/montenegro/poi/34230/

*Kanli-Kula*, 16th cent, Herceg Novi









http://avonobi.ru/marshruty/herceg_novi


















http://windoftravel.com/object/265353









http://avonobi.ru/marshruty/herceg_novi









http://www.turspeak.ru/fortress-kanli-kula


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2016)

*Bosnia and Herzegovina*

*Bijela Tabija (the White Fortress)*, 16th cent, Sarajevo









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12664937









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92855541

*Dvorac Gradačac (Gradačac castle)*, 18th cent, Gradačac


















http://tbh.ba/bs/tourism-of-bosnia-and-herzegovina/historical-places/fortresses/husein-captain-tower/

*Ostrožac*, medieval, Cazin









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16998764


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19757965


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26472933

*Srebrenik fortress*, 14th cent, Srebrenik









http://www.keyword-suggestions.com/c3RhcmkgZ3JhZG92aSB1IGJvc25p/









http://www.abf.ba/transatlantic-forum-2016/2016/03/17/srebrenik/

*Tešanj*, medieval, Tešanj


























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22861112









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/80092700

*Travnik fortress*, 15th cent, Travnik









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19562431









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16692961

*Tvrđava Blagaj/Stjepan grad (Blagaj fort)*, 10th cent, Blagaj









http://icomosubih.ba/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46701053









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/86826630

*Bosanska Krupa fortress*, 15th cent, Bosanska Krupa









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59917273









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16569447

*Bužim (Bužim fort)*, 12th cent, Bužim


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/116133403









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41631648









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/79528146

*Velika Kladuša*, medieval, Velika Kladuša









http://bih-x.info/konkurs-opcine-velika-kladusa-za-dodjelu-stipendija/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24390231









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55328949

*Vranduk fortress*, 14th cent, Vranduk









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/60746237









http://bosnah.eu/index.php









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/70919833

*Kapetanova kula/Bablja kula (Captain tower)*, 13th cent, Bihać









http://idemo.ba/wp/kapetanova-kula-bihac/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78130426









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16437417

*Kastel fortress*, ancient, Banja Luka









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24599747

*Ostrovica*, 15th cent, Kulen Vakuf









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55189983

*Počitelj fortress*, 14th cent, Počitelj









https://www.google.ru/search?q=Po%C4%8Ditelj&newwindow=1&safe=active&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiG05L88IzPAhUGESwKHcknA8YQ_AUICCgB&biw=1440&bih=799#imgrc=V-JsmyalB6cbeM%3A









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62115541

*Maglaj fortress (Gradina)*, 14th cent, Maglaj









http://www.zedoturizam.ba/index.php/bs/istrazi-zdk/kulturno-historijski-objekti/item/175-maglajska-tvrdava

*Jajce fortress*, 14th cent, Jajce









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17819536

*Doboj fortress*, 13th cent, Doboj



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40734525

*Prusac*, Prusac old town









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/8406813









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13530054

*Ključ fortress*, 14th cent, Ključ









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28693462









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19756705


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2016)

*Croatia*

*Veliki Tabor*, 12th cent, Krapina-Zagorje county









http://www.veliki-tabor.hr/en/fotogalerije/pregled/veliki-tabor-after-renovation









http://euromapa.net/62-croatia.html


















http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html









http://rollsgoesworld.blogspot.ru/2013_09_01_archive.html

*Dubovac*, 13th-15th cent, Karlovac


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/32292769


















http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html

*Čakovec/Zrinski*, 13th cent, Čakovec









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2866276









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15426885


















http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html

*Đurđevac*, 15th cent, Đurđevac









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/27028053









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/560982

*Ozalj*, 13th cent, Ozalj



























http://croatiareviews.com/culture-and-heritage/ozalj-castle



















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18016834

*Drivenik*, 13th-16th cent, hinterland of Crikvenica and Novi Vinodolski









http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/573604

*Frankopan*, 12th cent, Krk









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38532269

*Prandau-Normann*, 15th-19th cent


















http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html

*Erdut*, 14th cent, Erdut









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7132706

*Maruševec*, 16th-19th cent, Varazdin county









http://www.glogster.com/jelajm/pinboard-glog-by-jelajm/g-6k72ofgvkc3gcfqaa1oda3n









http://www.pticica.com/slike/dvorac-marusevec/604871

*Feštetić*, 16th cent, Pribislavec









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37396646









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/105887180

*Pazin*, 10th cent, Pazin









http://www.istria-culture.com/en/the-castle-of-pazin-i37


















http://revitas.org/en/tourist-itineraries/historic-urban-cores/pazin,34/pazin,79.html









http://www.istriatravelguide.com/pazin.html

*Sisak fortress*, 16th cent, Sisak


















http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html









http://yourshot.nationalgeographic.com/photos/5483204/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20847849

*Ilok*, 15th cent, Ilok



























http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html

*Trsat*, ?-19th cent, Trsat









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19093690









http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html

*Fortress of Klis*, 14th cent, Klis









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14622992

*Kamerlengo*, 15th cent, Trogir









https://plus.google.com/photos/+BhichienSomchoei/albums/6154622547529976385

*Medvedgrad*, 13th cent, mt Medvednica 









http://www.pp-medvednica.hr/en/turisticka-ponuda/medvedgrad/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13347690095

*Milengrad*, 13th cent, Krapina-Zagorje county









http://kresimirstancic.com/galerije/srednjovjekovne-utvrde-ivanscice/milengrad/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26890035

*Novigrad*, 14th cent, Zadar county









http://inlovewithtraveling.com/category/hrvatska/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/croknight/23359692854

*Vitturi*, 15th cent, Kaštel Lukšić









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75875967









http://www.myholidaysincroatia.com/apartments-benutic-lalini/2173

*Trakošćan*, 19th cent, Varaždin county



























http://zbruew.livejournal.com/71485.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2016)

*Albania*

*Rozafa*, 3th cent BC, near the city of Shkodër



























http://www.albaniatours.al/shkodra-rozafa-castle/#!prettyPhoto

*Gjirokastër*, 12th cent, Gjirokastër




































http://www.albaniatours.al/gjirokaster-gjirokaster-castle/

*Krujë*, 15th cent, Krujë



















Skanderbeg Museum, 1982

















http://www.albaniatours.al/kruja-castle/#!prettyPhoto









http://www.regent-holidays.co.uk/tour/best-of-albania/

*Lëkurësi*, 16th cent, Lëkurës









http://www.albaniatours.al/vlore-lekuresi-castle/









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61096539

*Bashtovë*, 15th cent, Vilë-Ballaj









http://www.albaniatours.al/bashtova-castle/

*Berat*, 13th cent, Berat


















http://ourwanderland.com/town-thousand-windows-berat-albania/

*Borsh/Sopot*, 4th cent BC, Borsh









http://www.ecoturist.com/overview/

*Petrelë*, 6th cent, Petrelë









http://www.albaniatours.al/tirane-petrele-castle/









https://blog.011now.com/2014/04/20/experience-unforgettable-moments-in-albania/

*Rodoni*, 15th cent, Cape of Rodon


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/123961606

*Elbasan*, 15th cent, Elbasan









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/92791345









http://www.albaniatours.al/elbasan-castle/#!prettyPhoto

*Lezhë*, ?-16th cent, Lezhë









http://www.clockworld.info/AL/photos/3184935/lezhe/

*Durrës*, 5th cent, Durrës









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/629849

*Prezë*, 15th cent, Prezë


















http://www.albaniatours.al/tirane-preze-castle/


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2016)

*DENMARK*

*Gavnø*, Næstved municipality









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42139440









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57061925

*Augustenborg*, Augustenborg









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37731069









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1881495

*Clausholm*, 12 km southeast of Randers


















http://www.versaillestovictoria.com/2015/01/chateau-of-day-clausholm-castle.html

*Fredensborg*, island of Zealand (Sjælland), Fredensborg









https://ru.pinterest.com/pin/435793701415626222/









http://www.visitnorthsealand.com/ln-int/north-sealand/shore-excursion-fredensborg-castle-falconery-show-and-orchid-nursery


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2016)

*Macedonia*

*Skopje fortress*, 6th cent, Skopje









http://globustour.net/istoriya-i-dostoprimechatelnosti-skopje.html









http://soleans.ru/country/macedonia/ancientmacedonia/



























http://perisher-13.livejournal.com/86931.html

*Samuel's fortress*, 4th cent BC, Ohrid









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18298817


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2016)

*Prince's Palace of Monaco*









http://www.kakprosto.ru/kak-884286-chto-interesnogo-v-monako


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

*Top 16 Best Castles in England*

*Warwick castle*, Warwick









https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldwalker/841672122









https://www.pinterest.com/explore/warwick-castle/


> Warwick Castle is a medieval castle in Warwick, the county town of Warwickshire, England. It sits on a cliff overlooking a bend in the River Avon. Warwick Castle was built by William the Conqueror in 1068 within or adjacent to Anglo-Saxon burh of Warwick. It was used as a fortification until the early 17th century, when Sir Fulke Greville converted it to a country house. It was owned by the Greville family, who became earls of Warwick in 1759, until 1978.
> 
> From 1088, the castle traditionally belonged to the Earl of Warwick, and it served as a symbol of his power. The castle was taken in 1153 by Henry of Anjou, later Henry II. It has been used to hold prisoners, including some from the Battle of Poitiers in the 14th century. Under the ownership of Richard Neville – also known as “Warwick the Kingmaker” – Warwick Castle was used in the 15th century to imprison the English king, Edward IV. Warwick Castle has been compared with Windsor Castle in terms of scale, cost, and status.
> 
> ...


_from Wikipedia_


*Tower of London*









http://travelbluebook.com/the-tower-of-london/



> Her Majesty’s Royal Palace and Fortress, more commonly known as the Tower of London (and historically as The Tower), is a historic monument in central London, England, on the north bank of the River Thames. It is located within the London Borough of Tower Hamlets and is separated from the eastern edge of the City of London by the open space known as Tower Hill.
> 
> The Tower of London is often identified with the White Tower, the original stark square fortress built by William the Conqueror in 1078. However, the tower as a whole is a complex of several buildings set within two concentric rings of defensive walls and a moat.
> 
> The tower’s primary function was a fortress, a royal palace, and a prison (particularly for high status and royal prisoners, such as the Princes in the Tower and the future Queen Elizabeth I). This last use has led to the phrase “sent to the Tower” (meaning “imprisoned”). It has also served as a place of execution and torture, an armoury, a treasury, a zoo, the Royal Mint, a public records office, an observatory, and since 1303, the home of the Crown Jewels of the United Kingdom.


_from Wikipedia
_

*Bodiam Castle*, East Sussex
*








*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1314778013*









*http://www.keyword-suggestions.com/Ym9kaWFtIGNhc3RsZSBmbG9vciBwbGFu/



> Castle is a quadrangular castle located near Robertsbridge in East Sussex, England. It is said to be a perfect example of a late medieval moated castle. While not large enough to garrison many soldiers, the castle was ideally suited for defense against a militant rural populace after the English Peasants’ Revolt and for the entertainment of foreign merchants or dignitaries.
> 
> It was built in 1385 by Sir Edward Dalyngrigge, a former knight of Edward III, supposedly at the request of Richard II in order to defend the surrounding area from French invasion. By 1434 Sir Edward Dalyngrigge’s nephew Richard was living in the castle.[1] Recent research suggests that the castle was built more for show than as an effective defence. There is evidence supporting that research, as the walls of Bodiam Castle are only a couple of feet thick.


_from Wikipedia_

*
Windsor castle*, Berkshire









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pudthila/4387859503









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6988874382









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ynysforgan_jack/sets/72157604199685736/



> Windsor Castle, in Windsor in the English county of Berkshire, is the largest inhabited castle in the world and, dating back to the time of William the Conqueror, is the oldest in continuous occupation. The castle’s floor area is approximately 484,000 square feet (44,965 square metres).
> 
> Together with Buckingham Palace in London and Holyrood Palace in Edinburgh, it is one of the principal official residences of the British monarch. Queen Elizabeth II spends many weekends of the year at the castle, using it for both state and private entertaining. Her other two residences, Sandringham House and Balmoral Castle, are the Royal Family’s private homes.
> 
> Most of the Kings and Queens of England, later Kings and Queens of Great Britain, and later still kings and queens of the Commonwealth realms, have had a direct influence on the construction and evolution of the castle, which has been their garrison fortress, home, official palace, and sometimes their prison. The castle’s history and that of the British monarchy are inextricably linked. Chronologically the history of the castle can be traced through the reigns of the monarchs who have occupied it. When the country has been at peace, the castle has been expanded by the additions of large and grand apartments; when the country has been at war, the castle has been more heavily fortified. This pattern has continued to the present day.


_from Wikipedia

_
*St. Michael’s Mount*, Cornwall









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bazrichardson/27810726445



























http://www.flickrwire.com/tonyarmstrong/StMichaels-Mount-West-Cornwall-UK-1.html



> St Michael’s Mount is a tidal island located 366 m (400 yd) off the Mount’s Bay coast of Cornwall, United Kingdom. It is united with Marazion by a man-made causeway, passable only at mid to low tide, made of granite setts. The island exhibits a combination of slate and granite.
> 
> Its Cornish language name â€” literally, “the grey rock in the wood” â€” may represent a folk memory of a time before Mount’s Bay was flooded. Certainly, the Cornish name would be an accurate description of the Mount set in woodland. Remains of trees have been seen at low tides following storms on the beach at Perranuthnoe. The Cornish legend of Lyonesse, an ancient kingdom said to have extended from Penwith toward the Isles of Scilly, also talks of land being inundated by the sea.
> 
> ...


_from Wikipedia_ 


*Stokesay castle*, South Shropshire









https://www.flickr.com/photos/wildlifeinshropshire/27027508331









https://www.flickr.com/photos/c-l-english/9603465699



> Stokesay Castle, located at Stokesay, a mile south of the town of Craven Arms, in South Shropshire, is the oldest fortified manor house in England, dating to the 12th century. It is currently in the hands of English Heritage. It is a Grade I listed building.
> 
> The origins of this Stoke, or “dairy farm”, go back to the Conquest, when the manor was part of the vast holdings in the West of England granted to the family of Lacy. By 1115, it had been regranted to Theodoric de Say, of Sai in Normandy, and Stoke Lacy became Stokesay, but the main construction was undertaken by Laurence of Ludlow, based in Shrewsbury, the richest local wool merchant of his generation, who acquired Stokesay in 1281.


_from Wikipedia_ 


*Skipton castle*, North Yorkshire 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5002128280



> Skipton Castle is situated within the town of Skipton, North Yorkshire, England. The castle has been preserved for over 900 years, built in 1090 by Robert de Romille, a Norman baron.
> 
> The castle has stood for 900 years, first built as a Motte and Bailey castle in 1090 by Robert de Romille, a Norman baron. The castle was soon replaced with a stone keep as the old Motte and Bailey constructed was not enough to withstand the attacks from the Scots to the north.
> 
> ...


_from Wikipedia_ 


*Carlisle castle*, Cumbria









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sheepdog_rex/7468843634



> Carlisle Castle is situated in Carlisle, Cumbria, England. The castle is over 900 years old and has been the scene of many historical episodes in British history. Given the proximity of Carlisle to the border between England and Scotland, it has been the centre of many wars and invasions. Today the castle is managed by English Heritage and is open to the public. The castle until recently was the administrative headquarters of the former King’s Own Royal Border Regiment now county headquarters to the Duke of Lancaster’s Regiment and a museum to the regiment is within the castle walls.


_from Wikipedia_


*Castle Howard*, North Yorkshire









http://www.travelswithdarley.com/downton-abbey-experience-castle-howard/









http://swainltd.co.uk/portfolio/castle-howard/



> Castle Howard is a stately home in North Yorkshire, England, 15 miles (24 km) north of York. One of the grandest private residences in Britain, most of it was built between 1699 and 1712 for the 3rd Earl of Carlisle, to a design by Sir John Vanbrugh. It is not a true castle: The word is often used for English country houses constructed after the castle-building era (c.1500) and not intended for a military function.
> 
> Castle Howard has been the home of part of the Howard family for more than 300 years. It is familiar to television and movie audiences as the fictional “Brideshead”, both in Granada Television’s 1981 adaptation of Evelyn Waugh’s Brideshead Revisited and a two-hour 2008 remake for theatres. Today, it is part of the Treasure Houses of England heritage group.


_from Wikipedia
_

*Lincoln castle,* Lincoln









http://www.manorhousestables.co.uk/lots-to-see-do/castles-abbeys-houses-halls/lincoln-castle-3/



> Lincoln Castle is a major castle constructed in Lincoln, England during the late 11th century by William the Conqueror on the site of a pre-existing Roman fortress. It remained in use as a prison and law court into modern times, and is one of the better preserved castles in England; the Crown Courts continue to this day. It is open to the public as a museum.
> 
> Lincoln Castle remains one of the most impressive Norman castles in the United Kingdom. It is still possible to walk around the immense 12th century walls with its ramparts providing a magnificent view of the Castle complex, together with panoramic views of the Cathedral, the City of Lincoln and the surrounding countryside.
> 
> Another attraction is the opportunity to see one of the four surviving originals of the Magna Carta, sealed by King John after his meeting with the Barons at Runnymede in 1215, a document which is now housed within Lincoln Castle. There is also an accompanying exhibition, explaining the origin of the Magna Carta and its far reaching effects. Parts of the prison are also open as a museum, including the 19th century chapel, which is the only original chapel designed for the ‘Separate System’ (every seat is enclosed) left in the world today. The women’s wing of the prison opened to visitors in 2005.


_from Wikipedia


_*Leeds castle*, Kent









https://www.flickr.com/photos/sugarmonster/5792680987









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tooeasyduzzit/9284581154



> Leeds Castle, four miles south east of Maidstone, Kent, England, dates back to 1119, though a manor house stood on the same site from the ninth century. The castle and grounds lie to the east of the village of Leeds, Kent, which should not be confused with the city of Leeds in West Yorkshire.


_from Wikipedia
_

*Arundel castle*, West Sussex









https://www.flickr.com/photos/karen_roe/8027505746









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ukcoastalimages/3603546017/



> Arundel Castle in West Sussex, England is a restored medieval castle. The castle dates from the reign of Edward the Confessor (r. 1042-1066) and was completed by Roger de Montgomery, who became the first to hold the earldom of Arundel by the graces of William the Conqueror. The castle was damaged in the English Civil War and then restored in the 18th and 19th centuries.
> 
> From the 11th century onward, the castle has served as a hereditary stately home to several families (with a few and brief reversions to the Crown) and is currently the principal seat of the Duke of Norfolk and his family. It is a Grade I listed building.


_from Wikipedia

_*Alnwick castle*, Northumberland









https://www.flickr.com/photos/beeldmark/6029641503


> Alnwick Castle is a castle and stately home in Alnwick, Northumberland, England and the residence of the Duke of Northumberland, built immediately following the Norman conquest, and renovated and remodelled a number of times. It is a Grade I listed building.
> 
> Since the Second World War, parts of the castle have been used by various educational establishments: Firstly, by the Newcastle Church High School for Girls then, from 1945 to 1975, as a teacher training college and, since 1981, by St. Cloud State University as a branch campus forming part of their International Study Programme.
> 
> The castle is used as a stand in for the exterior and interior of Hogwarts in the Harry Potter (film)|Harry Potter films (though the wide angle images are computer generated). It has previously been a location used in Becket, Blackadder; Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves and many others listed in the Location section of the Alnwick Castle website.


_from Wikipedia


_*Dover castle*, Kent









https://www.flickr.com/photos/anthonyuk/9300945232









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/367987067



> Dover Castle is situated at Dover, Kent and has been described as the “Key to England” due to its defensive significance throughout history.
> 
> The castle, secret tunnels and surrounding land are now owned by English Heritage and the site is a major tourist attraction. The Lord Warden of the Cinque Ports is officially head of the castle, in his conjoint position of Constable of Dover Castle, and the Deputy Constable has his residence in Constable’s Gate.


_from Wikipedia_


*Hever castle*, Kent









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2454585730









http://picssr.com/tags/xve/page6




> Hever Castle, in Kent, England (in the village of Hever), was the seat of the Boleyn, originally ‘Bullen’ family. It began as a country house, built in the 13th century and converted into a manor in 1462 by Geoffrey Boleyn, who served as Lord Mayor of the City of London. The remains of the timber dwelling can still be seen within the stone walls of the fortification. Some time after 1505, the Boleyn family moved in, and Anne Boleyn (and her siblings, Mary Boleyn and George Boleyn), although probably not born here, did grow up here for a time, before she was sent to the Netherlands and then to the French court for her education from 1513 to 1521. After Anne married King Henry VIII of England secretly in 1533; she and her brother George were executed in 1536 and her father Thomas Boleyn died in 1539, the property came into the possession of Henry VIII. He bestowed it on Anne of Cleves upon the annulment of their marriage (1540), but she probably spent little time there. Hever Castle still has one of Henry’s private locks, taken with him on his various visits to noblemen’s houses and fitted to every door for his security.
> 
> The building subsequently passed through various owners, including the Waldegrave family in 1557, and the Meade Waldo family from 1749-1903. During this latter period of ownership, the castle fell into a poor state of repair, during which time it was leased to various private tenants, until it was acquired, in 1906 and completely restored by the American millionaire William Waldorf Astor, who used it as a family residence. The estate is now run as a conference centre, but the castle is open to the public and is particularly well known for its mazes. The only original part of Hever Castle is the gatehouse. In the castle there are exhibits from differing historical eras, including instruments of torture and a museum of the Kent Yeomanry.
> 
> ...


_from Wikipedia

_*
Rochester castle*, Kent









https://www.flickr.com/photos/john47kent/6069553566









https://www.flickr.com/photos/meleahrubino/8044891604



> Rochester Castle stands on the east bank of the River Medway, in Rochester, Kent. It is one of the best-preserved castles of its kind in the UK. There has been a fortification on this site since Roman times (c AD43), though it is the keep of 1127 and the Norman castle which can be seen today. With the invention of gunpowder other types of defence became more appropriate, and the military centre of the Medway Towns moved to Chatham.
> 
> The castle is now maintained by English Heritage and is open to the public. The wooden flooring in the centre of the keep is gone, but many of the passageways and spiral staircases within the thickness of the walls are still usable. Decorative chevrons ornament the archways and the water well in the cross-wall is clearly visible. Visitors with a head for heights can climb 111 ft (34 m) to the battlements and enjoy a commanding view of the river and surrounding area.
> 
> Since Victorian times, Rochester Castle Gardens have been an important leisure area for Rochester. They were a popular promenade, they have hosted a bandstand, and have become a centre point for festivals and summer concerts.


_from Wikipedia
_
http://www.anglotopia.net/anglophilia/top-16-best-castles-in-england/
_
_


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

*10 Most Beautiful Castles in Germany (touropia.com)

10. Reichsburg Cochem 









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15186799730


> The Reichsburg Castle in Cochem was built around 1000 by a palatinate count, and later changed hands when an emperor pawned it to pay for his coronation. It was nearly destroyed in the 17th century when French King Louis XIV invaded the region. The castle was rebuilt in Neo-Gothic style. Sitting on a hill overlooking the Moselle River, the castle has an impressive display of Renaissance and Baroque furniture.


*

9.** Mespelbrunn Castle









*http://www.touropia.com/castles-in-germany/



> Mespelbrunn Castle began as a simple house built on the water by an early 15th century knight. Located within the Spessart forest between Frankfurt and Wurzburg, the castle may lack the gingerbread look of other German castles, but its simple beauty makes it one of the most visited water castles in Germany. Indeed, it has been described as one of the loveliest castles in Europe. This northern Bavaria castle is privately owned, but the family opens its doors to tourists throughout the year. Taking a walk on the paths throughout the castle grounds is highly recommended by past visitors.


*

8. Wartburg 









*http://www.kentwelter.com/?p=220


> Wartburg Castle was founded in the 11th century, but its fame dates from a few centuries later. Located in Eisenach, Martin Luther hid out here while he finished translating the Bible in the early 16th century. In the 20th century, Adolf Hitler wanted the castle to take down its cross and replace it with a swastika. One of the best preserved medieval castles in Germany, visitors have the option of taking a hike up a steep slope to reach the castle or take a shuttle bus.


*

7.** Lichtenstein Castle 









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5357929934


> Lichtenstein Castle is one of Germany’s newer castles, built only in the 19th century to honor the medieval knights of Lichtenstein. A castle stood on the site as early as the 12th century, but fell into disrepair until the current castle was built. It stands boldly atop a hill, accessible by a stone bridge stretching to another hill. Located in the Swabian Alps near Honau, the Neo-Gothic castle is known for its collection of historic weapons and armor.


*

6. Schwerin Castle 









*http://www.amazingplacesonearth.com/schwerin-castle-germany/


> Schwerin Castle sits on an island in the main lake at Schwerin, where a castle reportedly stood as early as the 10th century. For many centuries, it was home to the grand dukes of Mecklenburg. In the 20th century, it was a college for kindergarten teachers and a museum. Today the castle serves as a museum and as a government building for the Mecklenburg-Vorpommern state parliament. Visitors with an interest in the paranormal will want to look for Petermännchen, the resident ghost who has been spotted wearing 17th century garb. The castle, with its many towers and turrets, is considered a prime example of Europe’s historicist architecture.


*

5. Heidelberg Castle









*http://www.keyword-suggestions.com/aGVpZGVsYmVyZyBjYXN0bGUgZ2VybWFueQ/


> Heidelbeg castle is located 80 meters (260 ft) up the northern part of a hillside, and dominates the view of the old center of Heidelberg. The castle ruins are among the most important Renaissance structures north of the Alps. It has had a long and turbulent history since the earliest castle structure was built in the 13th century. Having been totally destroyed during the Thirty Years War, and later by the French in the 17th century, the castle was struck by lightning in 1764 and even its stones were taken to build new houses in Heidelberg. All the subsequent rebuilding has led to a variety of architectural styles which adds to the castle’s charm.


*

4. Hohenschwangau Castle









*http://www.new-swan-stone.eu/2014/10/schloss-hohenschwangau-castle-near-to.html*
*


> Maximillian II, father of Ludwig II, discovered Hohenschwangau Castle when he was still the Crown Prince. The vicinity in which he found it pleased him immensely. In spite of it being in ruins, he bought the castle and had it renovated. When the work was complete, Maximillian used it as a hunting lodge, and for a summer palace. Ludwig II reigned after Maximillian died in 1864. He never married, so his mother remained at this home for the rest of her life. It is located in the village of Hohenschwangau near the town of Füssen.


*

3. **Burg Eltz









*http://www.keyword-suggestions.com/YnVyZyBlbHR6/*
*


> Burg Eltz Castle is situated near the Moselle River between Koblenz and Trier. It has been the ancestral home of the Rübenach, Rodendorf and Kempenich families since it was built in the 12th century; the castle still boasts some of the original furnishings. The castle sits on a huge rock in the middle of a forest. Its medieval architecture is unique; also contributing to the uniqueness is the fact that it has never been touched by war. Its armory, filled with gold and silver artifacts, as well as porcelain and jewelry, is considered one of the best in Europe. The castle’s exterior was featured in the 1979 movie, “The Ninth Configuration”.


*

2. Hohenzollern Castle









*http://www.toonts.com/hohenzollern-castle-germany/


> Sitting atop Mount Hohenzollern, the castle had its beginnings in the 11th century. The original castle was destroyed over the centuries with only the chapel remaining. The present castle was built in the mid-19th century by King Frederick William IV of Prussia. Located 50 km (30 miles) south of Stuttgart, the castle is the ancestral home of the Hohenzollern family, from which emperors and kings have emerged. Today the castle is a museum unlike any other. It is filled with treasures including the crown worn by Prussian kings and a uniform worn by Frederick the Great. One of the most visited castles in Germany, it is privately owned.


*

1. Neuschwanstein Castle









*http://placestoseebeforeyoudie.net/...e-germany-most-beautiful-castle-in-the-world/


> The most photographed building in Germany, Neuschwanstein Castle, is also one of Europe’s most popular tourist destinations. Nestled among the breathtaking beauty of the Bavarian Alps near the town of Fussen, this fairy-tale castle served as the inspiration behind Walt Disney’s Sleeping Beauty Castle. Constructed in the late 1800s, Neuschwanstein was never built for defense purposes as most castles. Instead, this castle was created as a fanciful retreat for Ludwig II of Bavaria. Dazzling chandeliers and beautiful paintings adorn every room in the castle while the third floor is devoted to Ludwig’s fascination of swan scenes from operas by the famous composer Richard Wagner, whom Ludwig deeply admired.


http://www.touropia.com/castles-in-germany/


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2016)

*10 Most Beautiful Castles in France (touropia.com)
*

*10. C**hâteau de Vitré

*








http://audetourduchemin.free.fr/index.php?post/2012/11/15/au-detour-du-chemin-en-bretagne



> A medieval castle located in the town of Vitré in Brittany, the Château  de Vitré was built at the end of the 11th century after a wood fortress on the site suffered a series of fires. The castle was expanded during the 15th century with the addition of a gatehouse, a drawbridge and an imposing tower. The fortified citadel was nevertheless surrendered without a fight in 1487. In 1820, the town bought the castle for 8,500 francs and restored its outer structure. Today, the château houses a small museum and a town hall.





*9. **Château de Foug**ères









*http://www.ot-fougeres.fr/home 


> Located near the city of Rennes in Brittany, the Château de Fougères was built in the 11th century on a rock surrounded by the Nançon River. The original wood structure was destroyed when the fortress was taken by Henry II of England, and a second castle was built by Henri II Plantangenet from stone. Two massive towers were added to the fortress in the 13th century. One of the largest medieval fortresses in Europe, the château is today owned by the city of Fougères and is operated as a tourist attraction. Audio guides lead visitors through the fortress with music and sound effects that help recreate the feeling of castle life during the Medieval Era.



*8. **Château d'Angers









*https://www.flickr.com/photos/archer10/15185771149*
*


> Built on the site of an abandoned Roman settlement in the 9th century, the Château d’Angers is one of the most visited castles in France. Located in the Loire Valley in the city of Angers, the château is home to the world-famous Tapestry of the Apocalypse, a set of beautiful tapestries woven between 1373 and 1382. Commissioned by Louis I, Duke of Anjou, the tapestry illustrates events from the Bible’s Book of Revelation in astonishing detail and color. With its 17 watchtowers and forbidding black-stone construction, the castle is impressive as well. Guided tours of the château are free and self-guided audio guides are available for a small fee.


*


7. **Château Gaillard









*http://www.angus-donald.com/news/chateau-gaillard-gallery/*
*


> Perched on a hill overlooking the Seine and the city of Les Andelys, the Château Gaillard is one of the prettiest sights in picturesque Upper Normandy. Richard the Lionheart built the castle between 1196 and 1198, but despite its concentric fortification and deadly machicolations, the fortress was taken by Philip II of France just six years later. Château Gaillard continued to change hands between the English and French until it was ordered destroyed by Henry IV of France in 1599. The thick castle walls resisted destruction, however, and the citadel remains an impressive sight. Most of the castle’s ruins are open to the public year round. The inner keep, which contained the king’s accommodations are open from March to November.


*


6. **Château de Vincennes









*http://www.mairie-villetaneuse.fr/agenda?id_actualite=5700*
*


> Located in the Paris suburb of Vincennes, the Château de Vincennes began life as a hunting lodge for Louis VII. The site was improved during the 14th century with a heavily fortified keep, and a rectangular-shaped outer wall was added in the 15th century. A wide moat and two drawbridges helped secure the keep, which served as a royal residence until the mid 1600s. In 1860, Napoleon III gave the château and the nearby Bois de Vincennes to Paris for use as a public park. Today, the keep and the 16th-century royal chapel are open to visitors.


*


5. **Château du Haut-Koenigsbourg









*http://www4.ac-nancy-metz.fr/eco-pr...iaporama/sortie-haut-koenigsbourg1/index.html


> The château du Haut-Kœnigsbourg is nestled at a strategic location on a high hill overlooking the Alsatian plain in the Vosges mountains, France. It was used by successive powers from the Middle Ages until the Thirty Years’ War when the castle was burned and pillaged by Swedish troops after a 52-day siege. After this the Château was left unused for a few hundred years and became overgrown by forest. In 1899 it was given to the German emperor Wilhelm II and rebuilt as it was on the eve of the Thirty Years’ War. When the French confiscated the castle after WWI it was considered fashionable to sneer at the castle because of its links to the emperor but today its one of the most popular castles in France, attracting more than 500,000 visitors a year.


*


4. **Château de Loches









*http://travelermap.ru/zamok-losh-kak-dobratsya-iz-parizha-franciya/*
*


> Built about 500 meters (1,600 feet) from the banks of the Indre River in the Loire Valley, the Château de Loches is as famous for its mammoth square-shaped central keep as it is for its connections to French and English royalty. Constructed in the 11th century, the castle was held by Henry II and Richard the Lionheart in the 12th century and later became a favorite residence of Charles VII of France. It was in the great hall of the castle that Joan of Arc convinced Charles that he should be crowned at Reims. While older sections of the château now lie in ruins, the 16th-century royal lodgings have been fully restored.


*


3. **Château de Saumur









*http://www.chateau-fort-manoir-chat...loire-chateau-a-saumur-chateau-de-saumur.html


> Standing tall on a fortified hill overlooking the city and river below, the Château de Saumur is one of the most beautiful of the castles situated along France’s longest river, the Loire. With its octagonal corner towers and mullion windows, the château looks as if it’s been lifted out of a fairytale, making it an ideal destination for families. Originally built as a fortress in the 10th century, the château achieved its light and elegant look in the late 12th century when it was rebuilt by Henry II of England. Now owned by the town, the castle is home to several museums, including the family-friendly Musée de la Figurine-Jouet, which features a collection of antique figurines and toys.


*


2. Palais des Papes









*http://raredelights.com/avignon-city-popes/palais-des-papes-1/*
*


> Located in Avignon in Southern France, the Palace of the Popes is considered one of the most important medieval structures in Europe. Construction of a convent began on the site in 1252, and in 1309, it became the seat of the Papacy when Rome rebelled against the election on Pope Clement V. The Palais remained the center of Western Christianity throughout the 14th century. Attracting around 650,000 visitors a year, the fortress is Europe’s biggest Gothic building and is one of France’s top ten tourist attractions. Tour highlights include 14th-century frescoes painted by Matteo Giovannetti and secret chambers hidden in the palace’s 3 meter (10 foot) thick walls.


*


1. Cité de Carcassonne









*http://carte-education.fr/chateau-et-remparts-de-la-cite-de-carcassonne/*
*


> Perhaps more of a fortified town rather than a castle, the Cité de Carcassonne is one of the country’s oldest and most impressive fortifications. Due to its position on the historical routes across southern France the location has been occupied for more than 5,000 years. Sections of the citadel’s walls date back to the heyday of the Roman Empire, and Visigoths occupied the structure during the 5th century. The castle’s successive rulers continued to improve the fortress until the 17th century when it began to fall into decay. A 19th-century restoration project of the Cité turned Carcassonne into a popular tourist destination. Guided tours take visitors into the citadel’s innermost chambers.


*
*http://www.touropia.com/castles-in-france/*
*


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

*Buda Castle (**Budavári Palota)*, 14-20th cent, Budapest, Hungary
*








*http://budacastlebudapest.com/open


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

*10 Most Beautiful Castles In The World (10mosttoday.com)
*
1. *Mont Saint Michel, France*











2. *Neuschwanstein Castle, Germany










*
3. *Hohensalzburg Castle, Austria










*
4. *Conwy Castle, Wales, United Kingdom










*
5. *Kilkenny Castle, Ireland










*
6.* Prague Castle, Prague,* *Czech Republic










*
7. *Bodiam Castle, England










*
8. *Windsor Castle, England








* 


9. *Miranda Castle, Belgium









*

10. *Alcazar of Segovia, Spain









*http://10mosttoday.com/10-most-beautiful-castles-in-the-world/


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2016)

*The Castle of the Knights of St. John, Rhodes, Greece*










The entire Old Town of Rhodes is incredibly well preserved. Within the medieval town, the Palace of the Grandmaster is the most impressive sight. It contains the relics dating from the medieval times as well as beautiful 1st century floor mosaics which were brought to Rhodes from the island of Kos. Another interesting place to visit is the Street of Knights, a fully restored medieval road, which stretches from the Archaeological Museum to the Grandmaster’s Palace.
Rhodes is served by both domestic and international flights. Within the summer season you can fly directly into the island from many European capitals, while during winter you might need to change planes in either Athens or Thessaloniki.


*Vajdahunyad Castle, Budapest, Hungary*










Vajdahunyad Castle is actually (in part) a copy of the Castle with the same name located in Hunedoara (Transylvania, Romania). The one in Budapest started its life in cardboard at the millennial exhibition in 1896. It was so popular with the locals that it was decided to build it from stone and brick. You can find it right by Heroes’ Square. A Gothic gate leads to the courtyard. Inside, there is a beautiful chapel – where newlyweds love to take their wedding photos – which is flanked by two pseudo-medieval ambulatory with a corner turret. Among the other replicas, there’s also a copy of the castle-tower from Sighisoara Citadel (Romania). Also in the courtyard, we can find the statue of the Anonymus. It is believed that touching its pen brings luck.
Budapest is served by many low-cost carriers so getting to Hungary’s capital is very easy and cheap. Once here, take the metro or the bus to Heroes’ Square. As you stand facing the column, the Castle is in front of you, a little to the right.

*
Edinburgh Castle, Scotland, UK*










Perched atop Castle Hill, it dominates the city of Edinburgh. It is one of the few castles in Europe which still have a military garrison (although for ceremonial purposes only). No matter where you are in the castle, the views are delightful. On a clear day, if you look to the north, you can see the mountains of The Kingdom of Fife in the distance. The true beauty of the castle is highlighted during Military Tattoo, which takes place each year on the Esplanade. The oldest structure in the castle is St Margaret’s Chapel which dates from the 12th century.
Edinburgh is served by many low-cost carriers from different European cities.


*Alcázar of Segovia, Segovia, Spain*










The Alcázar of Segovia is perched atop a rock in the old city of Segovia. Just like many other Spanish castles, it started off as an Arab fort. During the Middle Ages it was the preferred residence of the monarchs. The current castle dates mostly from those times. Today the castle is one of the three major attractions in the city and one of the most popular historic sites in the country.
The easiest way to get to Segovia is via train from Madrid. The Old City, which also includes the ancient Roman aqueduct and the cathedral, can easily be negotiated on foot.


*Palace of Pena, Sintra , Portugal*










The oldest palace inspired by European Romanticism stands on top of a hill overlooking the city of Sintra. Its history started in the Middle Ages when a chapel was built on the very same hilltop. Later, a monastery was built but, by the 18th century it was reduced to ruins because of a lightning and an earthquake. The place remained in ruins for decades until 1838 when Ferdinand II bought the area and decided to build a palace. The palace is a true expression of the European Romanticism, mixing several styles: Neo-Gothic, Islamic and Neo-Renaissance. The beautiful park which surrounds the castle comprises exotic plants and trees.
The easiest way to get to Sintra is by taking the train from Lisbon. The small city can easily be negotiated on foot.


*Burg Hohenwerfen, Salzburg, Austria*










Located high above the Salzach Valley, between the Tennen and Hagen mountains and at just 40 km from Salzburg, the castle fits perfectly the description of a fairy tale place. The former fortification was built in the 11th century but to secure the area, three castles were later extended, including this one. The Hohenwerfen is today an interesting adventure castle for its visitors. There’s a romantic tavern to explore, an interesting weapons chamber to discover and the historic Falconry Center with daily flight demonstrations.
In case this looks really familiar, you should know that the castle appears in the background of The Sound of Music during “Do Re Mi”. Since the castle is so close to Salzburg, you can either catch a flight into the city or arrive by train. Then you can rent a car and drive to the castle.


*Pele**ș Castle, Sinaia, Romania*










Considered by many one of the most beautiful castles in Eastern Europe, Peles Castle is the pride of Sinaia, a mountain town located close to Brasov, Romania. Although the castle combines elements of several architectural styles, the German Renaissance one dominates the building and contributes to its stunning beauty. Currently a museum, Peles Castle boasts 160 rooms, out of which the Big Armory Room and the Reception Room are among the most interesting. Almost adjacent to Peles, we can find Pelisor and Foisor, two smaller castle-like buildings, which are also museums (and can be visited). The domain belongs to the Romanian Royal Family.
To get to Peles Castle from Bucharest, you need to take DN1 to Brasov. Alternatively, you can take a train from Bucharest and get off in Sinaia. Once in the town, take the road which leads up from the railroad station. It takes you directly to the Castle.


*Prague Castle, Prague, Czech Republic*










The largest castle in the world is also one of the most beautiful in Central-Eastern Europe. Prague Castle started its life in the 9th century with a church. Centuries later a Romanesque palace was erected here and in the 14th century the royal palace was rebuilt in Gothic style. After a big fire which destroyed much of the castle in the 16th century, it has been renovated and some buildings in renaissance style appeared.
Today the castle houses several museums and important buildings. Most of it is open to the public. To properly explore the place (without visiting the museums) you will need about half a day.


*Ashford Castle, Cong, Ireland*










If you are after a sumptuous vacation in an incredible place, Ashford Castle should be your destination. The imposing interiors blend nicely with the majestic entrances, creating a unique atmosphere. The spacious rooms are elegant, offering the guests a taste of what nobility experienced hundreds of years ago. Built in 1228, the castle is very well preserved to retain its centuries old beauty. The guests can choose between numerous activities, including falconry, horseback riding and hunting.
The castle is located at only 30 min from Galway City and 90 min from Shannon Airport.


*Miramare Castle, Trieste, Italy*










The beautiful castle was built in the 19th century. The grounds include a cliff and seashore park which gives the castle its beautiful and romantic look. The entire grounds were completely re-landscaped to accommodate the numerous tropical plans and trees, which are now overlooking the Adriatic Sea. The castle located in the Trieste region was finished in 1860 and the eclectic style dominates the entire building. Currently, the castle houses a museum. The original furnishings, ornaments and furniture still can be admired in the castle’s rooms.
The easiest way to get to the castle is by train (Miramare station). If you come by car, take the A4 Motorway in the direction of “Trieste centro”.
*

Neuschwanstein, Germany

*









This fairy tale castle doesn’t have a very long history to brag with, but its beauty makes all of us admire it in silence (and without taking photos of the interiors). It started its life in the 19th century as homage to Richard Wagner. After the death of Ludwig (the king who commissioned it) the castle was open for the public. The grounds have a theatrical aura to them which only helps to bring more visitors (about 1.3 million annually).
Does this castle also look familiar? It should because it was featured in many movies and was the inspiration for Sleeping Beauty Castle at Disneyland Park and the Cinderella Castles at the Magic Kingdom and Tokyo Disneyland. In order to get to the castle, you should first get to Munich (either by plane or train). Then you need to take a train to Füssen and then a bus in the direction to Schwangau until you reach the stop Hohenschwangau. From the bus station you can walk to the castle (about 30 minutes).


*Château de Chenonceau, France*










The castle is built on river Cher, offering one of the most beautiful sights as it reflects in the water. Nicknamed "Château des Dames,” it owes much of its charm to several influential ladies in French history. The surrounding gardens and the castle itself aren’t the only beautiful things to admire here. Within the castle, there are impressive collections of Renaissance furniture, tapestries and many masterpieces. The castle is located in the small city of Chenonceaux. To get there you first need to arrive in Paris and then catch a local train or bus to Chenonceaux.
http://www.bootsnall.com/articles/09-01/12-most-beautiful-castles-europe.html


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Frederiksborg Slot (castle) and Audience House in Hillerød by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## ayatollah2030 (Jul 9, 2020)

Lisa570 said:


> Just came across with this thread! Always fascinated by the castles.. It is just so different than today's world, mysterious, beautiful with rich history..
> Although Covid-19 had a big hit on me, I'm a true travel lover and here are my top 5 castles that I enjoyed the most across Europe,
> 
> *1- Blackrock Castle, Ireland*
> ...


*Hohenzollern Castle, Germany*


















*Corvin Castle, Romania (Hunedoara Castle)*


















*Peleș Castle, Romania (King Carol I's Castle)


















Normandy's Mont-Saint-Michel Castle, France*


----------



## ayatollah2030 (Jul 9, 2020)

One of the least known in Europe, it makes me think of Versailles, it is located in Eastern Romania. Stunning cultural heritage centre and complex!

*Jassy's Palace of Culture, Romania*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Chateau de Vianden Luxemburg:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Ruins of Larochette castle, Luxemburg:


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Carcassonne:

Carcassonne Cité: Fortified walls (lices) by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------

